# Pandora's Box & Zombie Dinner



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

*Contents of Pandora's Box*

cancel 
7 Deadly Sins - Luxuria/Lust - Acedia/Sloth - Invidia/Envy Ira/Wrath - Gula/Gluttoney - Avaritia/Greed - Superbia/Pride 7 Demon Temptors- Beelzebub/Temptor of Gluttoney - Lucifer/Temptor of Pride - Belephegor/Temptor of Sloth -Asmodeus/Temptor of Lust - Leviathan/Temptor of Envy -Mammon/Temptor of Greed - Satan/Amon/Temptor of Wrath - Plagues - Corusci/Lightning - Cyathus will affetct 86.8% of Life Forms & Vegetation - Terre Tremere/Earthquake- Cyathus will affect 71.3% of Land Mass - Typhonis/Typhoon- Cyathus will affect 16.2% of Earth Formation - Imbris/Hail- Cyathus will affect 37% of Vegetation - Indundatia/Flood- Cyathus will affect 62% of Land Mass - Vulcanus/Volcano- Cyathus will affect 12.7% of Life Forms& Atmosphere - Incendi/Fire- Cyathus will affect 54.9% of Life Forms,Vegetation&Atmosphere - Turbo/Hurricane - Cyathus will affect 47% of Dwellings - Morbus/Disease- Cyathus will affect 93.5 % of Human Population - Miscellaneous - Cyathus contains Hope


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

That is sooo cool, and well thought out!! I love the latin refrences, and the box is really well done as well!! Great job!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Zombie dinner = gross:googly:

So tell us the story behind Pandora's box. Is this going to be part of your haunt set up or are you going to use it to teach nosy visitors the pitfalls of snooping?


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

nice work I dig it


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I really like this.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

That was way cool, great job!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

this is just disgusting! blech! nice prop!


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Thank you all for the kind words!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I like it ... turned out very nice.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

awesome!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job! love the details!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks yummy.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

I like the box detail very nice. Grossed out on the dinner....ewwww:xbones::xbones:


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

The box is very cool and the zombie diner looks disgustingly great!


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

love them, shar


----------

